# "Hot and Delicious" Pepperoni Pizza.



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Is that a request for @Two Knots to write down a recipe?  
(Or an economic or political comment?)


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It’s a rip off!


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Definitely false advertising!


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> Is that a request for @Two Knots to write down a recipe?
> (Or an economic or political comment?)


It's a political comment. This pizza is just like the election: lots of votes for Trump are missing. 😁


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

ZZZZZ said:


> It's a political comment. This pizza is just like the election: lots of votes for Trump are missing. 😁


No they are not missing, they just got counted like the ones for Biden.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

ZZZZZ said:


> It's a political comment. This pizza is just like the election: lots of votes for Trump are missing. 😁


Awwww - and I was glad you were interested in cooking. . .


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> It’s a rip off!


How did you know?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> How did you know?


I’ll give you the answer that my little grandson gives me when we argue, and I ask him,
how do you know?” He says, “I just know!”


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

There're like 106 views from hungry people that saw the title. I think it would behoove you to make & post a Pepperoni Pizza since you understand ZZZZZ & aided or abetted the crime! 😄


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Why me!!! ZZZ, is the offending culprit. He should make the pizza.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> Why me!!! ZZZ, is the offending culprit. He should make the pizza.


Uhhhh . . . .🤚

Man buys 2-year-old pizza at local dollar store 









Dollar Store Dinner: Pizza Bread!


The holiday season can be a real time-suck AND budget wrecker… a fact that becomes especially apparent when planning daily meals and grocery shopping lists for a hungry family. That being sai…




lostandfarm.wordpress.com





Cute kids!


----------

